# [EVDL] Apologizes to the evdl ...



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This is now the yet another occurrence where I have used more evdl
bandwidth than I wanted to.
In my previously stated goals, one was to voluntarily limit my newswire
posts to two per day that would go into your intray (unless there was
some hot newsitem I thought you would want to know). The other daily
newswire posts are placed on the nabble archive in stealth mode (does
not go to your intray).

But lately, I have had redundant posts go to your intray, which is not
what I wanted.
Sometimes it is a stuck, or slow server, and or sometimes it is a filter
that picks up on a bit of text that tells it to block the post. And that
is only one server, I may still have to deal with the DIY archive server
to get through to it. I have tried posting early, late, and in-between. 

Whatever the reason, I do have your 'keep my intray uncluttered'
in-mind. 
But sometimes, things are beyond my control. 
I thank you for continuing to tolerate these duplicate/work-around
posts.


{brucedp.150m.com}

-- 
http://www.fastmail.fm - A no graphics, no pop-ups email service

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'd rather see something twice than not at all. Keep up the good
work. If it's something I'm not interested in, all I have to do is hit
the delete key.

Dave


On Thu, May 24, 2012 at 7:05 AM, Bruce EVangel Parmenter


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > This is now the yet another occurrence where I have used more evdl
> > bandwidth than I wanted to.
> > In my previously stated goals, one was to voluntarily limit my newswire
> ...


----------

